# Best headlamp for outdoor long term activities



## HogoFogo (Nov 21, 2011)

Hello everybody, 

I'm new posting here, but I read threads in here for couple of years, therefore I purchased lots of goodies (only flashlights) based on your reviews and now I'm very interested in buying a headlamp and the only people who could help me is YOU. 

The opportunity appears due to a future project into the mountains. 
The project will be on, next summer and it consist in a couple of weeks camping. The idea is to go with an extremely light gear, therefore I am searching for a headlamp (among other stuff) within those specs:

150 - >250 hours battery last
50 - >100 lumens
60 - 100g weight (including batteries)
waterproof/splashproof - desirable but not mandatory
AAA battery powered and all front mounted
price range - $30 - $60
I am not yet decided which brand will be the best from these:
Petzl
Black Diamond
Princeton Tec
I will appreciate any comment and recommendation. Thank you


----------



## Gregozedobe (Nov 21, 2011)

Welcome to CPF, HogoFogo. Lots of useful info here. If you haven't looked at this post (and the threads it lists) yet, I suggest you do:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?316057-Headlamps-forum-Threads-of-Interest


You might want to look closely at your ouput/run time desires. 150 hours of 50 lumens is going to need quite a few batteries. 50 lumens is a lot more than is needed for many activities - for close-up stuff 3-10 is often ample. AAA batteries don't hold a lot of charge, AA are better.


----------



## borrower (Nov 21, 2011)

All the brands you've listed are durable. 

If you need 150 hours of light (and I admit that I can't quite understand how you need 10 hours/night on a 2 week camping trip), start looking at rechargeables and solar panels (cottonpickers on cpf marketplace, for example). 

If you described your application, maybe we could help you regarding lumen output and flood vs throw.


----------



## HogoFogo (Nov 21, 2011)

borrower said:


> All the brands you've listed are durable.
> 
> If you need 150 hours of light (and I admit that I can't quite understand how you need 10 hours/night on a 2 week camping trip), start looking at rechargeables and solar panels (cottonpickers on cpf marketplace, for example).
> 
> If you described your application, maybe we could help you regarding lumen output and flood vs throw.



Guys, I might be not so specific therefore, we want to do even some caving practice, therefore the high mileage needed. 
Regarding the lumens, the minimum acceptable will be 5-10, or a 15 feet light.


----------



## borrower (Nov 21, 2011)

Oh, in that case, I'd suggest a regular 3aaa headlamp for walking around, campsite use, etc, and maybe a different (brighter, durable) lamp for caving. Unfortunately, caving is outside my experience, so I'll hush now.


----------



## ryguy24000 (Nov 21, 2011)

I agree with borrower! You want two lights or at least up your specs for weight and battery type.


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Nov 21, 2011)

You need to take a look at Zebralight headlights and Spark headlights. I have several zebras and love em. I don't own a spark yet, but many around here recommend them. I also have 2 of the 3 x AAA headlights and don't like them (too much to wear around your head & not very powerful.) A single AA battery holds almost as much energy as 3 AAA batteries. So, stick with AA lights & use the Energizer Lithium L91 primary batteries for better runtimes compared to alkaline batteries. Check out the Zebralight H51....my favorite.

For more power and for much longer runtimes consider going with a Li-ion rechargeable light using an 18650 Li-ion battery. Zebralight just released the H600 which looks very nice (170 lumens for 7 hrs or 65 lumens for 18 hrs, and a max output of 750 lumens....nice.) I have a SC600 which is the handheld version of this light, and think of it as one of the best lights I own. If you go this route then you will need to know that the best brand of 18650 Li-ion batteries are AW and Redilast. You'll need a good charger too.

Since you are going caving you will need to carry a minimum of 3 light sources (if you do it by the book.) Try to stay with the same battery type for all three lights........good luck.


----------



## DisrupTer911 (Nov 21, 2011)

Fenix HP11?

Has excellent runtimes to light output.


----------



## robostudent5000 (Nov 21, 2011)

i take your requirements to be as follows:

150-250 hrs runtime on the lowest useful setting.
50-100 lumens on the hightest setting.
60-100 g total weight 
waterproof
AAA batteries 
under $60

pretty much the only light that fits that description is the Princeton Tec Eos. the Eos has a low mode that is bright enough to hike with (about 8-10 lumens) that falls out of regulation after about 50 hours but continues to run on slowly declining output for a loooong time afterwards. it does 70 lumens max. weighs 104g fully loaded. is waterproof. runs on 3xAAA batteries (which have more capacity than 1xAA battery). and it costs about $35 in the US. 

the Eos has one of the most efficient circuits available in a AAA headlamp right now. Szemhazai has some numbers that show 10-15% conversion loss through the circuit when 20-25% loss seems to be industry standard.*
* Szem's Eos review, BD Storm review, Petzl XP2 review.

if you're willing to spend a little more and use AA batteries, Zebralight H51 would work as well. the H51 has an extremely efficient circuit for a 1xAA light, and although it doesn't match the Eos for runtimes, i think its other attributes make it worthwhile. the Zebra has more modes, has a more useful beam. and by all accounts seems to be easier to use. it's also lighter than the Eos - a loaded H51 and a spare battery weigh the same as a loaded Eos. if i were you, i'd get the Zebra and pack a spare battery.


----------



## HogoFogo (Nov 22, 2011)

Many thanks for your opinion guys.
So, after a lot of reading I decided to go with the Black Diamond Spot. The overall performance versus price suits me well enough. :thumbsup:


----------

